# gp03 scorpion and gpo3 hunter



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

A few weeks back Mr Hays sent me a big box in the box was the two slingshots two hats a bag of 41 cal lead cards and strike anywhere matchs. to day l put them to work I cut 5 cards and lit 4 matchs it took me a few trys to light them about a hour of shooting I have only done it one time in the past with a pfs it was all luck but today I done really good. my review is very good on both the slingshots and Mr Hays he has the talent to make great slingshots and thanks again for the gifts.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Get your badges!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, Mr. Hayes has talent to spare when it comes to slingshots! Congrats on the card cuts and match lights!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice! Bill is a nice guy


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> A few weeks back Mr Hays sent me a big box in the box was the two slingshots two hats a bag of 41 cal lead cards and strike anywhere matchs. to day l put them to work I cut 5 cards and lit 4 matchs it took me a few trys to light them about a hour of shooting I have only done it one time in the past with a pfs it was all luck but today I done really good. my review is very good on both the slingshots and Mr Hays he has the talent to make great slingshots and thanks again for the gifts.


Doing something once can be just an anomaly... do it FOUR times and it becomes a pattern! You 've more than earned the "Fire Scorpion" cap Ghost, wear it with pride my friend!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Not one but two great slingshots in the mail, a day can't better start, you deserve it, happy shooting ghost !!


----------

